# Where to find Food-Grade 5-Gallon Buckets



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I know food-grade 5-gallon buckets can be purchased from bee supply stores but I was wondering if they can be purchased locally. (Due to shipping!)

What types of stores would sell these. I'm not even sure where to look. 

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

Dan


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

KRISPY=KREME
DUNCAN DOUGHNUTS
Creme filling buckets from doughnuts
Sometimes free sometimes 0.50
I pay with full honeybears


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Also fast food joints get pickles in 5 gal buckets.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I used to buy buckets and lids by the trailer load. Find a wholesale distributor in the closest big city and buy a pallet load (120). I always had folks who wanted brand-new food grade buckets and were willing to pay. Maybe you can pool an order with some others. These are in Ohio...

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=USPlastic&category%5Fname=20327&product%5Fid=9715


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

The orange buckets and the white buckets at Home Depot are food grade.

BubbaBob


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Went to the bakery at the local grocery store and they had a couple of stacks they gave to me for free, with covers. A wash and a day in the sun got rid of the icing smell, and they were really cheap.
Not quite 5 gallons (3 and 4+), but were cheaper.

Never hurts to ask.


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

Sundance wrote "Also fast food joints get pickles in 5 gal buckets."
I do not use pickle buckets as I cannot seem to get out the smell/taste of the vinegar. Any tricks?


----------



## Dwight (May 18, 2005)

I get mine free from local restaurants and bakeries. They are always glad to get rid of them. I also give them some honey to show my appreciation.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Restaurants, fast food places, Hospital dietary, bakery, that reminds me, I need a couple.


----------



## OldScout (Jul 2, 2004)

Also free----from the bakery section of the local super size grocery store. Only 3 to 4 gallons but does the job.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

"Also fast food joints get pickles in 5 gal buckets."
I do not use pickle buckets as I cannot seem to get out the smell/taste of the vinegar. Any tricks

I have some pickle buckets and THEY STINK and I won`t put my honey in them but I know people that do and have no problems with them.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Just remember that while the buckets may have originally contained pickles or iceing, you really don't know what all has been in them by the time you get them.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

I got several from the local Walmart bakery. They get cake icing in 5 gallon buckets and use about one per day. I also got several smaller 2 gallon buckets. After 2 weeks or so of coming in everyday they started saving them for me. I gave the ladies each a 2 pound jar of honey for their trouble. They seemed as happy about the arrangement as me.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

As if you didn't have enough suggestions already: Homebrewing Supply stores.

George-


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

I got 3 buckets from the local pizza joint. There were used for peperocini peppers. 
(Butchered that word!)

I too was woried about the lingering vinager smell, but after a boiling hot water and soap soak and good scrubbing they smell good as new! These had lids with rubber gaskets to boot.
I do like the Wally World idea! I will have to try that one! We have a Supercenter here.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice link Coyote,

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=USPlastic&category%5Fname=20327&product%5Fid=9715

The same gray buckets pictured in this link can be purchased at Sherwin Williams. These are manufactured Letica. These pails and lids are made of high-density polyethylene and meet NMFC, FDA and UFC requirements Container and cover can be hot filled up to 190° F, and frozen. 

I do not know if they are food grade. 

Heres a bucket thread I ran across.

http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:b7OFo7TElysJ:waltonfeed.com/self/forum/pailwarn.html+letica+buckets&hl=en


----------



## cochran500 (May 20, 2003)

The 5 gal white buckets and lids from Lowes are food grade according to the manufactorer.


----------



## heartbeat (Nov 18, 2004)

wal-mart has buckets and lids for 2.98/.98 and are the same brand as the ones at lowes. (3.98/.98)


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Ice Cream Bar manufacturers. Lots of Corn syrup buckets.


----------



## Ken Albright (Jun 11, 2005)

I bought a white bucket from Sherwin Williams made by Leaktite. E-mailed to factory to find out whether these are food grade or not. They are not. None of their products are.


----------

